# Shib's Home Server



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2013)

This is gonna be more of a software log than hardware as I already put it together and don't feel like taking it apart. This machine is more to quell my e-boredom and keep me from ripping apart my desktop just to fill that need.

*Spec's*

Case - Lian Li PC-Q27
Mobo - ASRock Z87E-ITX LGA 1150 Intel Z87  
CPU -  Intel Core i3-4130T Haswell 2.9GHz LGA 1150 35W 
HD - 2 x Western Digital WD Green WD10EZRX 1TB IntelliPower 
RAM - Team Vulcan 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 
PSU - SeaSonic SS-300ES Bronze 300W ATX12V V2.3 80 PLUS 
OS - Windows Server 2012

*Current Features*

- Have windows remote desktop setup so the server is now officially "headless".
- Using filezilla + noip.com now have an FTP server setup.
- Using Playstation Media Server as my media center for streaming to my PC and xbox/ps3.
- In the process of setting up a vm to mess around with ubuntu. Hopefully to the point where I'm comfortable enough to make the switch to using it as the main server OS.

*To-Do*

- More HD's!
- Webserver
- Mail server
- More random uses? Any ideas? (Anyone need a ts server?)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2013)

Webserver up and running using microsoft iis

http://overlordgaming.no-ip.org/

which im still having trouble getting to work off the local network


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2013)

Subbed.  I threw WHS ver 1 on mine and am thinking of upgrading.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 12, 2013)

My first server and also my first dabbling in web design. It's turning into a great time killer.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 13, 2013)

Figured out dns servers and now have my own domain www.overlordgaming.us


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 13, 2013)

normally when I build a webserver/media server I go the LAMP route. Coupled with the PMS on linux, it is a solid win.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Figured out dns servers and now have my own domain www.overlordgaming.us



More info? It's pretty easy on Windows Server but generally less so on *nix (depending on distro and what you are using for dns itself).

Ubuntu Server right? Are you using a GUI config tool of some sort?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 13, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> More info? It's pretty easy on Windows Server but generally less so on *nix (depending on distro and what you are using for dns itself).
> 
> Ubuntu Server right? Are you using a GUI config tool of some sort?



i usually test it out on ubuntu server, the move the working setup to either a debian server or centos. I find 1 script easier than a hundred clicks in windows.

plus, I usually use CLI only. The only "GUI" like interface I use is "tasksel"


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 14, 2013)

I  went with windows server 2012 because Ubuntu doesn't support the wireless built into the mobo. I may switch back to Ubuntu if I can manage to move stuff around and get that box a hard line to the router. Windows so far has been extremely simple, and iis has made hosting a website stupidly easy.

I currently have this out in my garage while the router is in one of the downstairs rooms, which is a pain because the garage walls are the concrete blocks which kills the 5mhz signal


----------



## Frick (Oct 14, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> because Ubuntu doesn't support the wireless built into the mobo.



To go a bit off topic this is an important thing about Linux. You probably can get it to work by adding/changing repositories. It might work with some distros, but not with others (even if they have the same repositories). You probably can get it to work with work, but things generally "just work" with Windows.

Anyway I've been thinking a lot of this stuff for ages, so good thread. For starters this seven piece guide at Ars Technica is good.


----------

